# Logitech vs Razer



## mkjaekmi (Nov 2, 2008)

Which setup should I get for my laptop? Logitech vs Razer.

G5 mouse and G15 keyboard

vs

Razer Lycosa and Razer copperhead tempest


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 2, 2008)

personally pefer anything made by Logitech just think there way better


----------



## ScOuT (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Logitech also. You will get your moneys worth from their products. I have never had a Razer product so I don't know about them. I almost bought that Razer mouse you mentioned....do some looking on Google and you'll see....people are pissed because the finish rubs off after a month or two. 

G7 wireless mouse - 3 years and still like new, batteries still hold a long full charge, works great. If this one ever dies I will buy another.

Speakers - sub with side speakers had it for 5 years and sounds like the day I got it...Awesome sound quality.


----------



## mahnac (Nov 2, 2008)

I would go for Logitech it is a much more reliable brand and their products are great


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone know if the logitech g15 keyboard is really orange led like on the box cover? I remeber seeing a blue led (light) and was wondering if there are different versions of colors? I like the blue glow, and am looking for one. Anyone know?

Thank you


----------



## lovely? (Nov 3, 2008)

Razer. I have the Deathadder and use a tarantula keyboard regularly, and DAMN they are sweet toys! they can be expensive but hey, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Springy182 (Nov 3, 2008)

mkjaekmi, the newer revision of the G15 has the orange LEDs, the older one with the extra macro keys and LCD on a hinge has the blue LEDs.

Great combo I might add, I have the G5 and G15, they're both very good quality.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 4, 2008)

so they dont sell the blue g15's anymore?
If they do, where do they sellt hem at? I can't find any at best buy, or newegg.

all orange


----------



## Kesava (Nov 4, 2008)

The blue g15's are the older version. Personally I liked them much more.

I love Logitech and recently purchased an MX518, however if I had the option at the time, I would have got a Razer Lachesis or at least one of their mice for sure.
They are amazing to use and I don't like how high the MX518 is.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking about getting this
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/n...=us,en?WT.ac=mb|5163||hp&creative=5303|stands

but its up to 15" and my laptop is 17". So what should I do?

And is there a site that still sells the older g15?

Thank you


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 4, 2008)

I still see the old ones in Best Buy when I stop over there @ lunch to look at the current game titles out/talk to a buddy of mine who works there.

Sadly no sites I know of...glad I got my keyboard when I did...old school G11. LET THERE BE BLUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 5, 2008)

was there a blue g15? or are u guys talking about g11?

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/285&cl=US,EN

they still have the g11. Was there ever a blue g15?


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 5, 2008)

Also how is this mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104203

its wireless, so im worried it might sometimes get cut while gaming? Is it better then g5?

Second, whats the difference between the soft mouse pads and the plasitc ones? And which is better?

Thank you


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 5, 2008)

i personally would neva go for a Wireless mouse for use in gameing to many variable/thing that could go wrong 

ie batterys could die at wrong moment 
interfreance and so on


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 5, 2008)

ok the problem is, I have a flat screen tv, and i want to hook up my laptop to it.
Therefore I wanted a wireless keyborad and a wireless mouse.

It was either a wireless keyboard/g7 

or

G11 keyboard/g5


I wanted the wireless because I could bring it anywhere around the room.

So what should I do and what would you do?


----------



## Scubie67 (Nov 5, 2008)

Most poeple who game competively dont use wireless.Although I have heard the g7 is decent for a wireless.MX518 ,Deathadders, Microsoft 1.1 and 3.0 are the norm with sprinkling of g5 and g9 thrown in


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 5, 2008)

i still personally would like a wired mice for more hard work if that make sense


----------



## Scubie67 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://hardware.gotfrag.com/portal/forums/

Here is a link to a pretty hardcore gaming site that has lots of discussion on gaming periphials


----------

